# Windows 10 imac fin2009 sierra



## CrowZhen (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour alors j'ai une clé usb ou a l'intérieur il y a Windows 10 je voudrais installé win10 sur mon imac sans Bootcamp. Je voudrais savoir comme je suis sur imac fin 2009 sierra.
Est-ce que cela va endommagée mon imac fin 2009 ?

Merci de me répondre Cordialement CrowZhen


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je l'ai fait sur un iMac de 2009 sans Boot Camp.

Ca fonctionne, mais comme il n'y a pas les pilotes Bootcamp je n'ai pas de son (sauf à utiliser une carte son externe) et il est impossible de régler la luminosité de l'écran. Tout le reste est ok.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je l'ai fait sur un iMac de 2009 sans Boot Camp.
> 
> Ca fonctionne, mais comme il n'y a pas les pilotes Bootcamp je n'ai pas de son (sauf à utiliser une carte son externe) et il est impossible de régler la luminosité de l'écran. Tout le reste est ok.



Donc si je le fait avec ma clé usb tout marche ,je vous invite aussi a regarder mon autre sujet ou j'explique mon erreur. et merci quand même je vais donc réessayer


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Je n'ai que réussi à installer une version 32 bits par contre sur ce Mac, avec une version Windows 10 64 bits, ça plantait aussi.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Je n'ai que réussi à installer une version 32 bits par contre sur ce Mac, avec une version Windows 10 64 bits, ça plantait aussi.


Donc je dois installer Windows 10 mais en version 32bits ? ou sinon je teste avec Windows 10 64 bits.


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Oui je pense que ce modèle de Mac ne peut démarrer qu'en mode 32 bits


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui je pense que ce modèle de Mac ne peut démarrer qu'en mode 32 bits


Daccord merci vous pourrez m'indiquer un sujet qui porte sur comment installer windows sur clé usb sans BootCamp car j'ai fait ma clé usb sur un ordinateur Windows et j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible d'installer Windows sur une clé usb sur mac.


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Je l'ai fait de la manière suivante, ce n'est pas bien compliqué : 

Préparer une partition dédiée à Windows sur le Mac via l'utilitaire de disque (choisir FAT32, l'installateur Windows va reformater cette partition en NTFS par la suite)

Insérer la clé USB et redémarrer le Mac tout en maintenant la touche "alt"

Un écran va apparaître proposant de démarrer sur MacOS ou la clé USB, choisir donc cette dernière

Suivre les instructions de l'installateur

Et voilà Windows est installé.

Pour choisir ensuite de démarrer sur Windows ou Mac, presser la touche alt au démarrage.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Je l'ai fait de la manière suivante, ce n'est pas bien compliqué :
> 
> Préparer une partition dédiée à Windows sur le Mac via l'utilitaire de disque (choisir FAT32, l'installateur Windows va reformater cette partition en NTFS par la suite)
> 
> ...


je vais donc essayer j'ai installer Windows 10 32bits je l'ai mis sur ma clé usb. je vous dis si sa a marcher ou pas merci et avant de commencer je voudrais sa marche sur carte sd ou je suis obligé d'avoir une clé usb car enfaite je le fait sur une micro usb qui se brancher a une carte sd même si j'ai une MicroSD.


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Aucune idée si le démarrage est possible sur une carte SD, je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Aucune idée si le démarrage est possible sur une carte SD, je n'ai jamais testé.


c'est etrange j'ai tester avec clé usb et Carte sd tout les deux ne sont pas reconnu quand je fait le redemarage et que je presse la touche Alt je ne trouve pas clé usb. vous avez mis votre clé usb en quel format ?


----------



## Oizo (27 Décembre 2019)

Le clé USB était au format FAT32


----------



## CrowZhen (27 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Le clé USB était au format FAT32


oui elle etait en format FAT32 mais je l'ai Formater en version exFAT pour un tuto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJjBmr4sUXc mais j'ai redémarrer toujours le même problème.


----------



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Le clé USB était au format FAT32


je voudrais savoir ou vous avez installer votre windows 10 32bits vous avez directement télécharger dans un site officiel ou dans un autre site. et si vous avez toujours le iso si possible me le donner pour que je puisse installer windows 10. 
Merci de votre réponse en avance


----------



## Oizo (28 Décembre 2019)

Je l'ai téléchargée directement sur le site de Microsoft : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Je l'ai téléchargée directement sur le site de Microsoft : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


et comment avez vous fait votre clé usb ?


----------



## Oizo (28 Décembre 2019)

Depuis l'assistant d'installation du site, mais c'est vrai que je l'avais fait depuis Windows 7 que j'avais installé auparavant sur le Mac.

Si vous n'avez aucun Windows à disposition pour créer cette clé, voici la méthode depuis MacOS X : https://www.malekal.com/creer-cle-usb-bootable-windows-macosx/


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Depuis l'assistant d'installation du site, mais c'est vrai que je l'avais fait depuis Windows 7 que j'avais installé auparavant sur le Mac.
> 
> Si vous n'avez aucun Windows à disposition pour créer cette clé, voici la méthode depuis MacOS X : https://www.malekal.com/creer-cle-usb-bootable-windows-macosx/


Bonjour j'ai suivie le lien que tu m'a donner et rien sa ne fonctionne pas quand j'appuie sur alt sa ne détecte pas la clé usb.


----------



## Oizo (29 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu as cet écran qui apparaît sans la clé USB ?


----------



## CrowZhen (29 Décembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as cet écran qui apparaît sans la clé USB ?


Oui il y a Macintosh et Recovery HD


----------

